

The Ashton Disinterest Curve – JavaScript and Node - chton
http://codeofrob.com/entries/the-ashton-disinterest-curve---javascript-and-node.html

======
uaygsfdbzf
Wow. Completely agree. JS for fun, not for production maintainable apps.

